# Need help finding parts for Case 700 (701B)



## Joe701B (Sep 24, 2009)

Where is the best place to find parts for a 700 (701B). I need things like the tach and speedometer cable. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Take your tach gage out and see if you can get it free. Has been discontinued from Case. I did buy the cable for my 800 from the Case dealer. If housing is good some parts stores still makes them. Try contacting Don Livingston.

work	507-433-0073

work	[email protected]

caseman-d


----------



## case680cdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

*to Joe 701 B*

Hello Joe 701 B, If you are still looking for a speedo/tach cable for your 700, you may try Baum Hydraulics Corp. of Omaha, Neb. phone #(402) 345-4122. I got a throttle cable for my Case 680 C backhoe for about one third the price of a Case dealership. I don't know if they make speedo/tach cables, but I think it would be worth a call. They have a 800# but I don't have it with me. Their website is Baum Hydraulics Corp. Good luck , case680cdigger 12-25-2010


----------

